# Wakin-Goldfisch



## Iris S. (2. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

hat oder hatte hier jemand von Euch schon mal einen Wakin im Teich. Wenn ja, wo habt ihr ihn her? Habe bisher leider nur Verkaufsadressen in England oder USA gefunden.

Erfahrungsberichte und Bilder sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen  .

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## cknaber (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wakin- Goldfisch*

Hallo __ Iris,

bist Du eigentlich mit Deiner Frage weitergekommen? Ich suche für meinen kleinen Teich ein oder zwei Wakins und habe keine Ahnung woher ich die bekomme.

Grüße und Danke,

Christoph


----------



## Iris S. (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wakin- Goldfisch*

Hallo Christoph,

leider habe ich nichts weiter in Erfahrung bringen können. Solltest Du erfolgreicher sein, gib bitte Bescheid.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Bibo-30 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wakin- Goldfisch*

hi

http://www.goldfishlinks.com/wsnlinks/link.php?id=19522

http://www.goldfishlinks.com/wsnlinks/index.php?action=displaycat&catid=23


----------



## gartenotti (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wakin-Goldfisch*

hallöchen

ich weiß wo man wakin goldfische her bekommt und zwar wenn ihr fressnapf in eurer nähe habt oder aquaristikläden die können die wakins bestellen. fressnapf bekommt sie ende märz rein.fragt einfach nach habe ich auch.

ps sind eigentlich schöne fische habe auch sarasa goldis und anderfarbige sehen alle schön aus aber die haben die form eines richtigen goldfisch nichts veruntsalltetes.

lg otti


----------



## bodenseebille (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wakin- Goldfisch*

Hallo,
letztes Jahr hab ich hier in Süddeutschland alle Fressnapf-Filialen abgeklapptert, niemand konnte mir Wakins besorgen.
Dann konnte ich bei Schwabenaquaristik einige schöne Wakins bekommen (wie schon berichtet) und bald wuselte es bei mir!
Ich habe also ab sofort schöne Nachzuchten abzugeben:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJrmisRVAls&context=C3a838fcADOEgsToPDskLyOrHtBrwIbiv2rZGQwK18

Das sind die Eltern:






By bodenseebille at 2011-06-08

Liebe Grüsse vom Bodensee,
Sibylle
bodenseebille[ät]yahoo.de***


----------



## bodenseebille (15. Apr. 2022)

Hallo, habe weiterhin immer wieder Wakins aus eigener Hobbyaufzucht abzugeben, meine Emailadresse hat sich allerdings geändert, kontaktiert mich bitte unter bodenseebille@gmail.com. 

Liebe Grüße und allen frohe Ostern! 
Sibylle


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2022)

@bodenseebille , sorry, aber Goldfische mit doppelter Schwanzspitze zu züchten, finde ich genauso abartig,
wie Nackthunde oder Katzen ohne Krallen . ( Ist nur meine Meinung )


----------

